
Striking.ly - One page websites. - pajju
https://www.striking.ly/
======
lucb1e
I find their terms of service interesting

\---

COMMUNICATIONS FROM Striking.ly OR THIRD PARTIES

Striking.ly will utilize a Customer's contact information, including email and
telephone, to provide Services. It may from time to time send to Customers
special offers, promotional materials, system upgrade alerts, notices of
changes to this Agreement, and similar communications. Striking.ly may, based
upon the preferences of Customers, _provide email contact information to third
parties which may offer services or products of interest to a Customer_. All
Customers shall have an _"opt-out"_ right from having email contact
information shared with third parties. Further, Customers shall have an opt-
out right as to promotional and similar non-essential types of communications
from Striking.ly. In the circumstance that a Customer desires to exercise this
opt-out, contact may be made to info@Striking.ly.com.

~~~
dfguo
These terms are fixed now. We never share email addresses with third parties.

